# What is the meaning of your username?



## Sleepi (Nov 16, 2015)

going to be closed


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

It's from a character in a book I love to death (Almost Transparent Blue). I wanted other names but this was the one not taken and I kinda like it, even if it's a bit girly and I'm def. not.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 16, 2015)

My favorite pokemon is latias. I love shiny pokemon.

Boom. #SoOriginal


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a zero representing the zero manners that I have.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Meg-Mog.
Join this group before i left a job and the manager use to call me Meg-Mog to ask me something not important. It stuck so much that children at work called me it too and i responded to it more than Megan.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 16, 2015)

So my username was originally Shimmer Mint which was my pony OC (don't laugh, I was an idiot back then) and I made it my username on an old pony forum I used to go to. Then everyone associated me with Shimmer or Shimmy so I went by that name for years.


----------



## Mariah (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't even know. It's pretty ugly honestly.


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Just one of my favorite flowers. "Peony" was taken so I just added spaces between each letter :>


----------



## Cailey (Nov 16, 2015)

i like cats and coffee.


----------



## pandapples (Nov 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 16, 2015)

pandapples said:


> View attachment 156330​



wow that's adorable 0:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 16, 2015)

Jetix was a channel block that got transmitted from 2004 to 2009
(in my case it was a 24/7 channel)
So when i created my account there was a rumor saying that jetix was coming back to latin america in March so i decided to put it jetix


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

​
This is pretty much where I got mine from, cuz I'm a big fan of Mario games and most other things Nintendo. ...I then added a bunch of random numbers to it because that's way more creative than just having 'SuperStar'.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 16, 2015)

it's an old and bad inside joke...,
basically, my friend and I used to go on chatting websites when we were 12 and dress up our characters and jokingly roleplay. We had been on one site for a long time but then my friend found another one they wanted us to try out.. They already had a character so I tried making one but it was impossible! every username was taken, and it suggested ridiculous usernames, and then I put in "Lencurryboy" as a joke... It still didn't work (even though that username wasn't taken, I just couldn't join for some reason..) so I gave up lol. The name stuck with me tho and I started using it on various sites lol


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

Came from Kaio in Space, which was my Piczo site in 2008...
...yikes.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 16, 2015)

Javier x Avocado


----------



## Cou (Nov 16, 2015)

it's basically my nickname in the family. my little sister couldn't pronounce my name when she was really young and everytime she tried to it always turned into coy or cou and then others started calling me it too until i got used to it so


----------



## Tao (Nov 16, 2015)

A 'literal' meaning is path/right way (of life) or something like that. A combination of Yin and Yang, total balance, etc. etc. Comes from Chinese origins.


But lets be realistic, I didn't look at all that stuff until long after I was already going by the name 'Tao'.


I'm called Tao because Taokaka is bae


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

Just another Chemistry term, like my previous username Dilute. I appreciate the beauty of science.


----------



## Edurne Lea (Nov 16, 2015)

Edurne is the name of my town in animal crossing and Lea is my real name which is shortened from Eleanore (my grandma's name that i was never called by)


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Just another Chemistry term, like my previous username Dilute. I appreciate the beauty of science.



nerd.


mine is my name, tae, and saek is color.
so yeah. idk. i guess i did it because i feel that im pretty colorful at times.

i almsot made my user on here taetokki. 9 tae bunny)  but it didn't fit as well.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm just a really, really, really big David Bowie fan.


----------



## Edurne Lea (Nov 16, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I'm just a really, really, really big David Bowie fan.




yaaay! me too!


----------



## graceroxx (Nov 16, 2015)

I was 11, and I thought that I rocked.
I made this account when I was almost 13 though. That username just kinda stuck.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 16, 2015)

It's an alternative spelling and present conjugation for ariolari, meaning to for tell or to speak nonsense in Latin.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 16, 2015)

My dog's called Cocoa, but her nickname is Beanie. My name is Lani so... L CocoaBean xD


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 16, 2015)

When I signed up I was in the middle of a Mass Effect 2 gaming session, and I always thought Commander Shepard was a kick*** (female) character and super cool. So basically I merged it with my own name Leah!

But I prefer to go by CLS as the name is kinda long.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

taesaek said:


> nerd.


fu science is life


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

Aerate said:


> fu science is life



if I were an enzyme, i'd be DNA helicase so i could unzip your genes.


----------



## Libra (Nov 16, 2015)

Because I am a Libra, LOL. That and I couldn't think of any other username I actually liked, LOL.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 16, 2015)

I got my name from Celeste from Animal Crossing and Fey from the Feys in the Phoenix Wright series (Mia, Maya, Pearl, etc).  Combined those two names together to create Celestefey! I thought it was a pretty sounding name anyway by itself so that's why I chose it. Not that Celeste is my favourite Animal Crossing character (although she is one of my favs) and I don't even like Phoenix Wright that much anymore!


----------



## toddishott (Nov 16, 2015)

My username is something my friend made up for me back in high school. Well she only called me Todd based off of Fox and the Hound  because I was so foxy whoooo haha but I was a confident girl in high school and made up toddishott as in todd is hott,


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

Basically my name is Ella, and I thought of Cinderella + Sugar so that made Sugarella! I actually found that name of one of Pogo's (a remixer on YouTube) remixes had the name Sugarella so I kind of stuck with it.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 16, 2015)

Alby is short for a username I mostly use in games. I think everyone knows where "kun" comes from.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 16, 2015)

its a play on "pretty in pink".


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 16, 2015)

Yoshi has always been my favorite Nintendo character and I'm not sure why I wanted to make a Yoshi and Pokemon cross for a username, but I somehow got ShinyYoshi from my thought processes. I also made the name at like 2 am when I signed up.


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 16, 2015)

The Pennifer is a nickname and a play on Penelope which has been part of my online moniker from the beginning of time


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

I just REALLY like birds.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 16, 2015)

My mom made that username a long time ago. I grew on it and eventually I used that username for every single forum I signed up on, even this one.


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 16, 2015)

Jelly is a nickname that my significant other gave me and Lu is my soon to be surname :3


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

its a phrase Chanyeol likes to use.. its in his instagram avatar and he's had a [temp] tattoo of it
it cute


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

huh well it used to be *Evee, Beau, and Kyle* cuz I was stupid but it is ToxiFoxy bcuz I had this contest for a user and also I like FNAF and Foxy is my bae and ToxiFoxy sounded cool so ye


----------



## Crash (Nov 16, 2015)

Mine's a nickname I got when I was 14, I've been stuck with it since then ; v ;​


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 16, 2015)

My name plus a comma because my name without a comma was taken


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 16, 2015)

i was pretty obsessed with attack on titan at the time, so i chose to use the name of my favorite female character from it (annie leonhart/leonhardt). not much of a fan anymore, but i guess i've gotten attached to the username. that and the fact that username changes are so expensive lmao.


----------



## Llust (Nov 16, 2015)

part of my name irl (mi) and idk why i threw in hime


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 16, 2015)

It's from Izzy from this Canadoan tv show series called total drama. She's my favorite character and we relate alot ahah


----------



## KoalaKitty (Nov 16, 2015)

I like cats.
I like koalas.
Boom. KoalaKitty. Nailed it.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2015)

Song from Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 16, 2015)

I love MLP, and Fluttershy is my favorite pony, so...Flutterlove, mainly because I got used to using it when Fluttershy tends to be taken everywhere.


----------



## Temari (Nov 16, 2015)

I wanted a name similar to my real name so there ya go


----------



## ChocoMagii (Nov 16, 2015)

I really like the word Magi. And my favourite treat is chocolate. And when you combine the 2 it becomes ChocoMagii


----------



## Damniel (Nov 16, 2015)

Daniel was taken...so i just added more words to it.


----------



## Hanami (Nov 16, 2015)

花見 - flower viewing (桜 - cherry blossoms)


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2015)

I wanted to be Bento, and I forgot i could just do B e n t o, so POOF here is it (I want to change it to B e n t o)


----------



## LoonieToonies (Nov 16, 2015)

haha it's just a reference to Canada's currency, the loonie and toonie coins ($1 and $2)


----------



## piichinu (Nov 16, 2015)

It just sounds cute


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 16, 2015)

Favorite character


----------



## riummi (Nov 16, 2015)

i just like how it sounds


----------



## kittyx (Nov 16, 2015)

Mine is a shortened version of my username on every other social media site, killxkitty, which was taken from one of my favorite Angelspit songs ^_^


----------



## inkling (Nov 16, 2015)

my name has nothing to do with the inklings from splatoon. I dont mind that, but I think I joined before the game was announced? Anyhow I wasn't thinking of that. I had just finished Murakami's _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_. And I just like that word. But ya theyre  these weird creatures in that book.


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 16, 2015)

Before joining this site I didn't even know you could use periods and spaces and all that and I just picked my email for a username (slightly changed). I just look back now like, ok ... :~) great.


----------



## Splendor (Nov 16, 2015)

Ah, all the *splendor*ful things in life ~ 


i changed my ign lol


----------



## Minerva (Nov 16, 2015)

After Minerva, the Roman goddess; I really like Greek/Roman mythology.


----------



## Brad (Nov 16, 2015)

It means ***hole.


----------



## Pug (Nov 16, 2015)

dog


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 17, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> What is the meaning of your username? is it your name, something you made up? or does it have a meaning?



I'm American, honey. Our names don't mean ****.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 17, 2015)

Basically just name and graduation year


----------



## radioloves (Nov 17, 2015)

My username is actually a fan based name. My real name plus a male star from a k-pop group that I obsessed over for a few years when I was in my high schooool~ I've had many other usernames, but this one stuck with me for awhile because it was a name that my best friend came up with and just lots of memories starting it, and I'm just forgetful and uncreative with names so I always resorted to this one xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

taesaek said:


> if I were an enzyme, i'd be DNA helicase so i could unzip your genes.



uhhhhh


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

i was eleven when I came here from Tumblr. I know it's breaking the law, so I deleted it 
I found bentobear (used to be raindropcrossing) so inspirational so I shortened it to RainCrossing.


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 17, 2015)

My name is Ashley, my middle name is Jaed, so ashjaed~~

Luckily my middle name is uniquely spelt so no one tends to take it haha (it's my grandmas initials)


----------



## Rasha (Nov 17, 2015)

I named myself after Bahamut from Final Fantasy X, a very powerful dragon summon known to be "The Dragon King".
outside FF it says on wiki that Bahamut is a mythical creature that resembles a giant fish with an elephant or hippo head~


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 17, 2015)

my username is the original catchphrase henry use. he's my first best friend villager.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

I tried naming my town after a town in Pokemon, Lacunosa, but I had a head-ache that day so I spelled it Lucanosa instead.  It stuck and I didn't reset, so shortly after when I joined, I used it as my username.  It's stuck ever since.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 17, 2015)

I was thinking of my third Xbox Live gamertag and came up with Dark Desert Fox. It's meant to be used as a code name. I've kept it for years now since I really like it and other people seem to like it. It's kind of cool being called "Fox" or "Desert Fox" by someone over a mic so it grew on me.


----------



## mintellect (Nov 17, 2015)

Well, Diancie is my favorite Pokemon and my middle name is Rose, so...


----------



## Megan. (Nov 17, 2015)

My friend made it up for me when I wanted a new Bebo username and I've always used it since then.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 17, 2015)

Mines my name with an extra letter lol


----------



## tobi! (Nov 17, 2015)

interested in norway/norwegians and i like winter sports like skiing


----------



## Romaki (Nov 17, 2015)

It's just my name. I joined this site for trading and stuff, so I thought since my mayor has my name, my account could as well.
Usually my username is Riedy, which is just a made-up fantasy name to me.


----------



## chronic (Nov 17, 2015)

weed that changed everything


----------



## Joy (Nov 17, 2015)

It's my name.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 17, 2015)

I AM NERD AND I AM PROUD!


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 18, 2015)

It's a play on Bizzy Bone from the hip hop group Bone Thugs N Harmony but with my favourite villager Dizzy


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 18, 2015)

It's the name of my favorite guitarist.


----------



## Pearls (Nov 18, 2015)

My fave villager Goldie + my name. I want to change it but i don't know what to change it to


----------



## hollowbunnie (Nov 18, 2015)

At the time, Bunnie was my favourite villager, this was well over a year ago lol i just havent gotten around to changing it. Also i like hollow cause its a cool word, like godric's hollow or the hollows from bleach


----------



## horan (Nov 18, 2015)

I really like Niall Horan lmao. I think I'm gonna save up bells to change it though -u-


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 18, 2015)

horan said:


> I really like Niall Horan lmao. I think I'm gonna save up bells to change it though -u-



ah man, i thought you were gonna say you were named for the Horan brand of whiskey...


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 18, 2015)

who knows tbh


----------



## Kristen (Nov 18, 2015)

My username is based on one of my favourite shows, Stargate SG-1.

I kind of want to change it but at the same time I really like it. I would need to save up though, because I currently don't have enough TBT.


----------



## riummi (Nov 18, 2015)

stargate said:


> My username is based on one of my favourite shows, Stargate SG-1.
> 
> I kind of want to change it but at the same time I really like it. I would need to save up though, because I currently don't have enough TBT.



woah i havent watched that show in like a million years o.e


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> I have a zero representing the zero manners that I have.



This is why you're one of my favorite mods.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyways, continuing with mine--

 I really love Bucky Barnes. I want to change it (AGAIN OTL)
because although Bucky fits me; since that one half of my personality is like a slice of Bucky's personality as well; Mizumi also fits me. I might change it to mizumi or meltryoshka (instead of matryoshka!)


----------



## Kristen (Nov 18, 2015)

riummi said:


> woah i havent watched that show in like a million years o.e




surprisingly same, i hadn't had the time to rewatch it </3


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 18, 2015)

I honestly have noooo clue.
I came up with 'CherrySky' when I was like 8, but it's usually taken ( for some ungodly reason ) so I have to put x's in.
I kinda hate it, but I'm just way too lazy to come up with anything else.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 18, 2015)

Like other usernames I have made, I just put two words that I liked together. I could say that it means "happy shadow" or the shadow  that is happily watching over others. The two different meanings can also represent this duality that I feel about myself sometimes.


----------



## jim (Nov 18, 2015)

i go by pixie but that username was already taken so i ended up just making a plural version of it. pixies are cute and i've always wanted to be able to fly whenever i wanted.


----------

